# spinning reels



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

I have a Calcutta baitcaster that works, that's about it. Nice and tight out of the box, within a year every Shimano spinning reel I've ever owned has broken, and a couple of $80-100 baitcasters, too. By the way, I don't believe Daiwa is discontinuing the SS series. 

Gander Mtn. product knowledge? That's an oxymoron if I've ever heard one. I am not into dissing Gander, because it's an o.k. store, but the kids they employ (at least in the 2 GR locations) have never been noticeably helpful. "Where's your Shad Raps?", I asked. "Who makes the Shad Rap" was the reply. 

Or the other extreme, you get the sales booger with infinite product knowledge, who's eager to tell you that the Normark Tot is twice the steelhead plug as a Kaboom (WRONG!!!), or that Trilene XT is as tough as P-Line CXX (WRONG AGAIN!!!!).


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I have Jim Thompson, of Jim's Rod and Reel Repair in Oscoda, do all of the maintenance on my reels. He does great work, and I am always amazed at how reasonable it is to have him clean and repair my reels. His shop number is 989 739 3365. If you get his answering machine, leave a message and he will call you back. 

I actually bought a bunch of spare parts for my Cardinal reels (3's, 4's, and 6's) on Ebay a few years ago, in a panic that they would not be available at some point. I just give Jim my bailsprings, and he installs them as needed. 

You can usually find Cardinal parts on Ebay, although not all parts, and not every day. I got mine from a guy who lives in Canada, and gave his name and number to Jim Thompson, so he will be able to get parts. I know a few people who have Jim maintain their Cardinal reels, and he works on reels for most of the charter folks in Oscoda. Never heard a bad word about him.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I own several Stellas and honestly I'm not all that impressed. Sure they're smooth as silk, but after one season I could tell the bail springs are getting weak. One would think that on a $500 reel they would implement better materials. 

Where in hell did I put all of my C4's? :lol: 

For the guy looking for parts, check out ACO on 23 Mile


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

The best drags Ive ever had were on Lewis avenue in highschool coming out of the road house. On coming traffic didnt even get in the way... :yikes: :lol: 

The FinNors are my favorite for the money the Quantums are good. I can make any 50 dollar reel run like a million dollars anyday with a few little tweaks and oil changes. My dads Pflueger is nice for the cash too.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Fishndude said:


> I have Jim Thompson, of Jim's Rod and Reel Repair in Oscoda, do all of the maintenance on my reels. He does great work, and I am always amazed at how reasonable it is to have him clean and repair my reels. His shop number is 989 739 3365. If you get his answering machine, leave a message and he will call you back.
> 
> I actually bought a bunch of spare parts for my Cardinal reels (3's, 4's, and 6's) on Ebay a few years ago, in a panic that they would not be available at some point. I just give Jim my bailsprings, and he installs them as needed.
> 
> You can usually find Cardinal parts on Ebay, although not all parts, and not every day. I got mine from a guy who lives in Canada, and gave his name and number to Jim Thompson, so he will be able to get parts. I know a few people who have Jim maintain their Cardinal reels, and he works on reels for most of the charter folks in Oscoda. Never heard a bad word about him.


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## MI_STEELHEAD (Jan 20, 2005)

When it comes to steelheading the best reel is really a bracket. I use a ice fishing rod and no ball bearings. The bracket has two little arms 4 inches apart and you wind your line around it by hand. The drag system is nonexistant so there is nothing to break. Price = ~$3.99 for the rod which come w/ the bracket full of high qual line. When I get a fish I just throw the rod in the water. As the fish takes off it unwinds as it hits the bottom and turns. If I am lucky...the fish will pull the little rod through the weeds and wear down. I go home for 3 days and then start searching for a floating fish around log jams and brush in the water. Reels that cost over 25c usually have moving parts which can break. 

As far as I know I am the only guy teaching this method. I am available to teach a class at Gander Mtn. Message me.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

MI_STEELHEAD said:


> When it comes to steelheading the best reel is really a bracket. I use a ice fishing rod and no ball bearings. The bracket has two little arms 4 inches apart and you wind your line around it by hand. The drag system is nonexistant so there is nothing to break. Price = ~$3.99 for the rod which come w/ the bracket full of high qual line. When I get a fish I just throw the rod in the water. As the fish takes off it unwinds as it hits the bottom and turns. If I am lucky...the fish will pull the little rod through the weeds and wear down. I go home for 3 days and then start searching for a floating fish around log jams and brush in the water. Reels that cost over 25c usually have moving parts which can break.
> 
> As far as I know I am the only guy teaching this method. I am available to teach a class at Gander Mtn. Message me.


uh, ok. :hmm: :haha: :haha:


----------



## blueback (Feb 16, 2005)

I like the bracket as well, it is more challenging.:lol: No seriously, I currently use a Diawa SS and an Abu cardinal 44. They are both proven reels with great drags. I owned a Stadic and I thought that it was junk, I had nothing but problems with it.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have a bag full of stradics for the first guy that picks them up. I think there are somewhere between 1 1/2 and 2 1/2 in there. Cant really tell you for sure, I got tired of swapping broken parts around on overpriced garbage. Never had a Stradic make it more than just over a year. Give me a Daiwa anyday. I even have some Abu tournaments that cost half as much as a stradic, have every bit as goood a drag, and refuse to die.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

paul i would like to take you up on that offer. i have one stradic that needs a part and i may find it in your garbage.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

You got it Darrin. Remember where my shop is? I'll be there all day tomorrow.


----------



## POLARBEAR (May 13, 2002)

ESOX said:


> You got it Darrin. Remember where my shop is? I'll be there all day tomorrow.


yes sir, thanks paul!


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

thousandcasts said:


> I love these kinds of threads! Everyone is dead set in their ways and no matter what the arguments, no one is going to go, "I never thought of it that way--I'll have to give that reel a try!" :lol:
> 
> I wouldn't use a Diawa, Cardinal, Zebco or Abu Garcia if they were the last reels on earth and some guys would say the same thing about Shimano's. Also, despite the arguments from my foul mouthed, hobbit like best friend, I've used a Stradic in the past and there is no way I'd spend $120 on a reel when I can get the same performance and longevity out of a $60 model. It's all good, right?
> 
> Kinda like the 'ol Ford versus Chevy versus Dodge debates--ain't no one gonna change their minds! :lol:



Well with that said, I wonder what everyone's favorite mainline : is !  :mischeif: :mischeif:


----------



## CHUCK n BUCK (Apr 6, 2004)

I have a phueger and a vertex spinning reel. Before i purchased my vertex about 6 years ago i had had nothing but junk spinning reels. Since then my vertex has held up nicely, fought many steelies with it.

I bought a phueger a year ago and so far it has performed nice. the main reason i bought it was that i read in a magazine that it was the best reel for the money, and they were on sale at Jays i think, for like 45-50 bucks. 

Personally I dont see the point of purchasing a real high dollar spinning reel, cause they all go bad eventually. The phlueger(or however the hell u spell it) is the most i've ever spent for a spinning reel and it has worked nice SO FAR.


----------



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

i think 80 bucks is the limit for me...

and thats realistic too...

those diawa tournment ss are in that price range too...

its really personal preference...

cya on the river,

mark


----------



## MPsteelheader (May 2, 2000)

although the worst investment i made wasn't a spinning reel it was a fly reel...

i made the mistake of buying name brand instead of actually checking out the reels themself...

WRONG!!!

i wont make that mistake again


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Gone Fishing said:


> I've always been big on Shimano with the Stadic being one of my favorites.


Well now. If YOU haven't managed to have a Stradic fail, I must have incredibly bad luck. Or are they all on your perch rigs?


----------



## blueback (Feb 16, 2005)

I think I got less than one season out of my 4000 series stradic, using it for kings and steel. Brought it in to get it fixed, got it back and used it once and had a different problem, then I gave it away. I must have the same bad luck Essox, although I have never had that bad of luck with their other reels I still prefer the Diawas.


----------



## Canuck136 (Jul 23, 2004)

I have a Pflueger President that I use for walleye and perch and it's been an awesome reel. I'm going to buy the next size up and use it for steelies. My
.02, it's a great reel for the price! The drag works great and it's absolutely smooth reelin'.


----------



## smokepole (Mar 13, 2005)

Try Jay`s up in Clare. But be sure to take the reel with you as there are many different types of springs for those reels. They are about the best tho even if they are old. Am always looking to buy one.Also looking for the old johnson spincast reels with the drag knob on the handle. They are even better than spinning reels once converted. Just my opinion.


----------

